# Programa en C# que controla PIC (Apagar y encender Led)



## Meta (Sep 5, 2008)

Hola:

En la web http://personales.ya.com/cepalacios/Proteus.htm#Proteus_Capitulo_20 cagué el pic16f84a con el programa RS232_11b.asm. Este ejemplo del libro funciona con el HyperTerminal de Windows muy bien. Aunque también he logrado funcionarlo con el minicom de Linux (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/entrego-manual-basico-minicom-pic-15752/).

Ahora hice una interfaz con el Visual C# .net 2008 Express (Gratuito). Me gustaría que prueben el programa y comprueben que los Led se apagan y se encienden.







ME funciona, si ha alguien le funciona me dan el aviso.

Un cordial saludos.


----------



## HUGO ADRIAN (Sep 22, 2010)

Muy bueno espero que sigan adelante mostrando esa ese tiempo que nos dan


----------

